# Micros



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

Central Alabama Bermuda: 
Is it safe to go ahead and start applying micros or should I wait until I start fertilizer in the Spring?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How do you plan on adding micro's?


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> How do you plan on adding micro's?


I was thinking I could use Main Event but wasn't positive.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TShir23 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you plan on adding micro's?
> ...


I think adding Main Event monthly will go long way to getting you micro numbers up. Just remember this is a marathon and not a sprint :thumbup:


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> TShir23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Thanks!!!!


----------

